# Gesicht wie zerbrochenes Porzelan aussehen lassen....



## Angelos83 (2. Oktober 2007)

HAllo liebe Forum gemeinde, immer wenn ich im forum bin lese ich mir gerne eure beiträge durch unbd bin erstaunt was manche leute für tolle bilder hin bekommen.
Ein freund von mir hat mir ein schönes foto geschickt wo das gesicht also die haut wie Porzelan oder sand aussieht das risse hat und ich würde gerne wissen wie geht das mit Photoshop CS3? Und die augen im bild vom Spiegelbild sind auch sehr schön wie kann man die augen ändern? Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Desweiteren hätte ich die frage wie kann man brushes in Photoshop CS3 einfügen also instalieren? Ich hab leider kein Photoshop 7.0 hab CS3 hoff ihr könnt mir helfen.
Danke im vorraus.


----------



## helaukoenig (2. Oktober 2007)

Eine Möglichkeit besteht darin, eine weitere Ebene anzulegen, in der du ein Bild mit der gewünschten Struktur (Porzellan oder Sand) ablegst. Anschließend maskierst du die Porzellan-Ebene soweit, dass sie nur noch die entsprechenden Teile der Hintergundebene überdecken. Zum Schluß musst du nur noch den Ebenenmodus (dort wo normalerweise Normal steht) einstellen und gegebenfalls die Deckkraft regulieren.
Und wenn du dich zukünftig an die Regeln der deutschen Rechtschreibung und Grammatik hälst, dann macht es noch mehr Spaß, auf deine Fragen zu antworten.


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2007)

Das schaut für mich so aus als hätte da jemand ein Bild ein bisschen bearbeitet und darüberkopiert.


----------



## Tobias Köhler (2. Oktober 2007)

Also, nur mal so nebenbei: PS CS3 ist die aktuellste Version
Und Brushes kannst du einfügen, wenn du die Dateien im Photoshop-Ordner in den Ordner Vorlagen ziehst. Dort in Brushes oder wie das hieß.... hab grad keine PS Version vorliegen, musst mal ein wenig suchen


----------



## Philip Kurz (2. Oktober 2007)

... nur um helaukoenigs Beitrag noch mit einem Bild zu untermalen:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/179737-wie-geht-sowas.html

Viel Spaß beim experimentieren. 

Philip


----------



## Angelos83 (3. Oktober 2007)

Danke für eure schnelle Hielfe und Ratschläge und wie kann ich nun die Augen so hell erscheinen lassen? Bin euch echt dankbar danke nochmal.


----------



## Philip Kurz (3. Oktober 2007)

Da führen viele Wege zum Ziel:


Eine neue Ebene erstellen, Füllmethode auf weiches Licht stellen, mit einem weichen Pinsel mit Weiß über die entsprechenden Bereiche malen
Den Abwedler (Shortcut "O") benutzen
Den entsprechenden Bereich auswählen und eine Tonwertkorrektur durchführen

etc. etc. 

Grüße

Philip


----------

